# Defuniak Springs area fly/inshore



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

Anyone in this area? Im moving up in a couple days. Ill be bringing up my banshee. Wanted to see if someone wanted to take turns going out if they have a skiff also. 

Add me on Instagram or Facebook if you're in the area. jf418 , Jason Fackender


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

There are a lot of us in this area. We had a meet up back in the beginning of the month at the 331 bridge and had 6 boats there.


----------

